# Schweizer Hacker-Messer: BackTrack in Version 5



## Newsfeed (11 Mai 2011)

Die Entwickler haben BackTrack deutlich aufpoliert und bieten die Sicherheitsdistribution nun wahlweise mit KDE oder Gnome an. Erstmals ist auch ein GUI für das Exploit-Framework Metasploit mit an Bord.

Weiterlesen...


----------

